# Remington ML 300 for sale



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Blued finish on black synthetic.
Bolt action, inline ignition. #11 cap.
.50 caliber.
Not new but broke in per manufacturers recommendations.
$300 takes it.


----------

